# Rear Seal leaking



## Raland271 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello all-

I have a oil leak on a 2000 Nissan Frontier with 125,000 miles. It looks to be coming from the rear seal or my mechanic indicated it may be the valve cover gasket. How much should I expect to pay for either of these services or does anyone of these make sense for an oil leak that just started?


Thanks


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Valve cover -easy Rear seal - harder to much harder

Do you trust this mechanic? A good mechanic should be able to tell which area is leaking. You really need to determine the source of the leak. Clean the engine well and look. First, are you sure it's engine oil (What is the color? Does it feel like oil? Does it have an odor?)? Also, how bad is the leak? Is it a stain on the engine or is it dripping? If it's a stain keep an eye on it but don't worry right now. If it's the valve cover, try retorquing the cover bolts.

If it's dripping, how bad is the leak? Do you need to add oil between changes? Reasons to fix any leak are spotting on the driveway and making a mess of the engine compartment. Also, if it's a stick, a rear seal leak may contaminate the clutch forcing its replacement.

Some information on the engine type, transmission type, and drive line (2WD, 4WD) may also help.

Steve


----------

